# Brake Pedal Vibrating



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

my brake pedal seems to vibrate a little wehn i try to slown down sometimes
what could the problem be , i was thinking i may need to have the rotors replaced
the car has been sitting for over a year before i started driving it


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

vibration while braking is mostly due to rotors. if its a slight vibration I'd just forget about it. my altima does the same thing. Wait until you feel it grab and then let go and repeat that while you are braking softly. that means they are pretty bad and should either be turned (bad idea) or replaced (given the price of new ones, its just as cheap and a much much better idea). Where you live down in the Bahamas I would suggest cross drilled rotors as they deal with heat and water quite well... I will probably be ordering a full set of cross drilled rotors for my altima shortly. I'm still working on what type of pads I want all around.

Darktide


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

thanx, i will take pads off today and get a good look at em and then call around for prices of new rotors


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

definately check the prices for your rotors online. I know that shipping to the bahamas will kill ya but really you'll probably save a boat load of money.

Darktide


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, the stock brakes seem to be underkill. at about 100 thou im going to get slotted and/or drilled rotors and some good pads.


----------

